# 1.4L Battery Upsizing, Will larger battery Fit?



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

And what would be the purpose?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Going from 650 CCA and a 100 reserve capacity to 750 CCA and slightly higher reserve capacity for less than $10.00 in a really cold location. 

Also this larger battery could be used to start and operate my occasional 1993 Ford which is a occasional use vehicle if required.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Just make sure the battery cable will fit. I would imagine the terminal would be in a different location for the ground. If it does fit, find an AGM battery in that size like a Diehard Advanced Gold or a Duralast Platinum. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Check the part number of the battery tray in the 2.0LT Diesel Cruze, it has a MUCH larger battery than the gasoline models.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I haven't found an online source of exploded parts diagrams that are updated for the 2014 2.0L Engine. If someone has a link that contains info for the 2.0L CTD, please post, and I'll dig for the battery pan.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, GM has NOT official released ANY parts info on the 2014 Diesel Cruze; however, your dealership CAN access that information through THEIR computer systems...just ask them to look it up and give you a price estimate.


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

I just replaced my cruze battery with a larger one about 2 weeks ago. i replaced the stock 47 group size with a 48 group size which has over 700CCA over the stock 525CCA. Its several inches longer but same height and width as the old one.

The adjustable metal plate came out, I slid the new battery in (fit like it should be meant for that battery tray) and put the plate back in the closest slot to the battery and it fit perfectly. Id highly suggest a group 48 size over the stock size. 
I used a sears die hard advanced gold


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Dieselard said:


> I just replaced my cruze battery with a larger one about 2 weeks ago. i replaced the stock 47 group size with a 48 group size which has over 700CCA over the stock 525CCA. Its several inches longer but same height and width as the old one.
> 
> The adjustable metal plate came out, I slid the new battery in (fit like it should be meant for that battery tray) and put the plate back in the closest slot to the battery and it fit perfectly. Id highly suggest a group 48 size over the stock size.
> I used a sears die hard advanced gold


I just bought the stock size group 47 sears die hard advanced gold for my car, however installed the battery the same exact way you describe(removing front plate and sliding battery out/in). much easier than trying to remove the entire battery cover and unhook wires unnecessarily. 

Good to know a group 48 will fit right in, nice the battery tray has that adjustable front plate.


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

I have maybe an inch - inch and a half of space left in the front of the battery, Maybe somebody else can get a bigger one to fit. 48 size seems adequate for the 1.4L in my opinion.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Somewhat related question - sorry don't mean to hijack the thread, but -

How long can the battery be disconnected before all the computers start to go wonky?

I was planning on changing out my battery as well with a larger one.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Dieselard said:


> I have maybe an inch - inch and a half of space left in the front of the battery, Maybe somebody else can get a bigger one to fit. 48 size seems adequate for the 1.4L in my opinion.


Thank you for your post. I was thinking of buying a 48 but it appears that exchanges on battery size is difficult with certain suppliers. There's clearly enough battery cable length in the large black negative cable, but there's another smaller black ground wire that goes up to the post. I was not sure that wire would be long enough. 

48 is confirmed to fit, this is the H6 I believe in the "Global Metric Sizing"

From measurements I believe the 49 may fit the tray, but it would be plumb full, and the small ground wire may not be long enough. While the 49 may fit the tray, and I believe is what is used in the diesel, one has to believe the wiring harnesses could be different. 

If I need a battery it's going to be a H6, that should be plenty..

Thanks I appreciate it!


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

McNeo-

I'm not sure on the disconnect time before the computer looses things like Shift points ect.. However radio presets, and the TPMS does not need to be reset under a battery disconnection. 

I have purchased an OBD-2 battery saver for changing the battery in a Nissan, and it's nice quality, but I haven't used it. Nissan TPMS must be reset if a battery dies. It's not a very convenient system, as it involves either using a Nissan scan tool, or finding a wire under the dash, grounding five times, and standing on your head.. 

The last time the battery died in the Nissan I was able to get a Tech to do it free, but I was quoted $60.00 for a TPMS relearn.. So I've learned my lesson with Nissan's not to allow battery voltage to go below 9V..

Schumacher SEC-12V-OBD '12V' Memory Saver Adapter Cable : Amazon.com : Automotive


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I just bought the stock size group 47 sears die hard advanced gold for my car, however installed the battery the same exact way you describe(removing front plate and sliding battery out/in). much easier than trying to remove the entire battery cover and unhook wires unnecessarily.
> 
> Good to know a group 48 will fit right in, nice the battery tray has that adjustable front plate.


Thanks for the suggestion of removing that plate and sliding the battery tward the radiator and lifting out. Not sure of all the circuitry on top of the battery near the positive post. If that all doesn't have to be moved even better! 

It sure looks easier than my old 2002 Olds Intrigue, which required removal of the entire electrical box and relocation to remove the battery.


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

A battery saver does not need to be used on the cruze as I had my battery go down to stone dead and the car drove fine afterwords with the new battery, transmission shifted the same as it did before. Only thing it erased was the date and time (radio presets were still there)
As far as the D9 battery im not sure of the dimensions but there is a decent amount of slack in the negative cable wires. if the height is higher the front plate might not fit, any more width it will not fit in the tray.

Do not try to disconnect the positive wire block as it does not need to be removed.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

I miss having the battery in my trunk like my Cobalt. I put a 1000cca in it. Great for camping and having my sound system blasting for hours on end. 

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

*This is directly from the Interstate battery website. This battery should be sufficient. At least it should be far superior to the factory battery.

Retail*: *$131.95
*List: *$150.95
*
MEGA - TRON II
*


*24 Month*Free Replacement
*Five Year*Performance Warranty
650 CCA (Cold Cranking Amps)
Part # MT-47/H5


----------



## elCruze (Apr 22, 2014)

dragging this from the dead.. a H7 will fit.. at least it did for my 1.8L.. It is a tight fit to get it in but the side plate just fits like factory at the very end of the tray. I used a Duralast Gold 94R-DLG w/ 790CCA and 130 Reserve.


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

I used an xs power d3400 and made new power as well as grounding wires for mine. It fits, but with my type of terminals it kind of fit. The fuze box is kind of just crammed into place but does the trick


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I just put in an H6 last weekend.....took all of 10 minutes because I spent 5 min trying to find my 10mm socket.


----------

